# AXA financial Evolution Portfolio allows access to Blackrock. Fidelity etc



## meadow (11 Oct 2010)

AXA financial in Ireland have recently discarded their managed fund offering and instead are offering access to a wide range of international funds from fund managers such as Blackrock, Fidelity, BGF, Allianz, JPM,
Their evolution model portfolio comprises of 51 funds across 12 fund sectors allowing you to switch between funds at no extra cost.

The AMC for their balanced portfolio is 1.09% which seems reasonable (don't know what the TER is ).

This is basically a basket of funds from Allianz, Blackrock, JPM, Schroder,First state and others

An overview of the evolution fund portfolio is [broken link removed] and of the balanced portfolio is [broken link removed]

Also an article in the [broken link removed]

Its main advantage they do not use inhouse (or Irish) fund managers but instead offer access to a wide range of external funds and its also tax efficient. They  spend a lot of time analyzing the performance of a range of funds before deciding to include them in their portfolio and claim the funds they include are typically the best performing . They also examine other factors such as choice, fees, market conditions etc.


Has anybody invested in this or would they recommend it ?


----------



## rover (25 Jan 2012)

Hi Meadow 

Were you able to get any information back on this product?

Rover


----------



## meadow (26 Jan 2012)

No, I got no further information and I did not invest in them in the end


----------



## rover (26 Jan 2012)

OK, thank you.


----------

